# HOW TO INSERT PRIMARY INTO ANOTHER TABLE AND USE IT AS FOREIGN KEY TO DISPLAY DATA IN A RELATIONSHIP



## olas (22. Apr 2020)

Hello everyone I have issues on how to insert primary into another table which I will to use as foreign key to display data in relationship. Please kindly help me out 

Table one is for user registration

Table two it  will accept primary


----------



## Xyz1 (22. Apr 2020)

Hello olas, please consider to post your questions in german, then this is a primarily german forum. To your question: Please don't post screenshots of your tables. Anyway i found this topic: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/11794659/add-primary-key-to-existing-table


----------



## M.L. (22. Apr 2020)

> (off-topic)
> , then (-> as / because ) this is a primarily german (speaking) forum. To your question (-> Regarding your question):


----------



## Xyz1 (22. Apr 2020)

Oh Gott, ist mein Englisch schlecht.


----------

